# Switching again -- itching is driving me nuts! Thoughts?



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Quinn is itching in the middle of winter as she normally does all summer! It is driving me insane. She itches constantly behind her ears and underneath her arms, along with biting at her paws. Her coat also isn't shiny and has dandruff, so I'm going to switch foods again and try something else. Our holiday card made me realize that something is more wrong than I thought -- her hair on her chest was very thin from scratching. Originally[SUB][/SUB], I thought it might be seasonal (and it still may be), but I see no harm in trying a different food.

Preferences:
* Grain-free
* 28+lb bags as I would like to feed both my dogs the same food if at all possible
* Reasonably priced (something under $55 for the big bag would be ideal -- I can't afford extremely high-priced at the moment)
* I've read that I should avoid wheat and chicken -- perhaps duck as well as Fromm's Adult Gold features duck?
* Nothing associated with Diamond

She is currently on Fromm's Adult Gold, which I realize isn't grain-free but I thought she was doing quite well on it originally. I'd like to try something else to see if that eliminates our problem.

Can anyone lend a hand in my research? Any suggestions?

I'm looking at Earthborn Holistics, but that has a lot of pea protein and I'm a little concerned about that. I also don't even know where to start with what formula to choose. I'm also considering Canidae formulas (suggestions welcome), but I am wary about their Diamond association. Would love to hear your thoughts!

We've tried Acana, Taste of the Wild, and briefly Dr. Tim's in the past (but not grain-free Dr. Tim's).

Thank you!


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Hmm. Wellness CORE Grain-Free Ocean Formula Dry Dog Food might be an option -- although I wish they made bigger bags...


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Pshoo, good luck is all I can say. I'm having a heck of a time with Echo scratching and itching on THK. 
I think Fromm grain frees are out of your price range, I pay 62.00 for a 26lb bag when I get it in my rotation.
Doesn't that scratching noise make you crazy? Echo's ripped out hair on her sides from scratching and I'm sure she's as miserable as I am annoyed!

I really like Fromm Surf N Turf and Fromm Beef Frittata for her (though she has stool issues) and I also really like how she does on PetGuard Lifespan which is a chicken/rice food, but pretty simple formulation otherwise w/out a bunch of herbs and trendy things in it. 

Do you add fish oil at all? I"ve been adding to Echo's and it's not doing a whole lot for her but it helps some dogs. 

HTH


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Pshoo, good luck is all I can say. I'm having a heck of a time with Echo scratching and itching on THK.
> I think Fromm grain frees are out of your price range, I pay 62.00 for a 26lb bag when I get it in my rotation.
> Doesn't that scratching noise make you crazy? Echo's ripped out hair on her sides from scratching and I'm sure she's as miserable as I am annoyed!
> 
> ...


YES! The scratching noise drives me _insane_. I hate when she wakes me up in the middle of the night with it, too. :tongue1:

I absolutely love Fromm as a brand, although I do need to order online as it's more convenient for me with where I live in regards to suppliers. I think they're an incredibly company. However, for $66 of a 26lb bag of Surf N Turf, I could get a 26lb bag of Wellness CORE Ocean Formula for $55 (prices are both from Chewy -- CORE is also available for Prime shipping on Amazon at the same price which is a huge plus for me). I like that Wellness CORE has peas and potatoes as the 5th and 6th ingredients, vs. the 3rd and 4th. Also, I'm not a huge fan of the kibble size of Fromm's grain-free line. Again, I think they're a reputable brand and I'm glad you've had good luck with them, but unfortunately a $10 difference does play a role for me when my dogs go through a bag roughly every month. I'm also leaning towards CORE as one of my dogs goes crazy when we're in the PetSmart aisle and he's nearby it (but, seriously, can it be any more overpriced at PetSmart?).

I add one 1200mg fish oil tablet to their food each morning, but this was more for Quinn's hip dysplasia. 

Have you had any success with the itching on a fish-based formula, though?

On a side-note, I'm intrigued that I could try and feed a bit less of the grain-free line given the protein level, too. I'm also looking into using canned green beans (no salt) and frozen berries as a topper, too. I have cans of wet food that I've been adding as a small topper on their food -- am thinking of going more natural with their toppers.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Horizon Pulsar helped my parents dog with ear infections but not itching.

We are currently trying Annamaet Salcha for the itching, she is still ear infection free so that's good. Haven't noticed much difference in the itching but it hasn't been long...

We've tried:
Orijen
Evo
Wellness
Nutrisca 

With little success. I know that for over a year she suffered from chronic ear infections but I can't remember which she was eating. I know with the Wellness, she stopped eating and this is a dog with a ferocious appetite.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I usually recommend the Natural Choice Grain Free formulas. They don't have any chicken meat, corn, wheat or rice. Those are 24 lb bags and range from around 53 to 58 dollars a bag. They are grain free and limited ingredient so it helps to eliminate a lot of allergy issues. That may be something to look into.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

You might want to try Nutrisca Grain Free. It's grain and potato free. Increasingly, I'm reading about potatoes causing lots of itching problems, too. My westie mix goes NUTS with a kibble with potato in it. She only does well on California Natural Salmon and Peas (very limited ingredient - no grain, potato, alfalfa, chicken (or egg), and also Back to Basics Hi Protein Grain Free Pork (Very limited ingredient also). Both are available through Chewy.com.


----------



## Nocturnal (Jan 2, 2014)

I give Haley fish/borage/flax combo oil and Vitamin E for her crazy itching (demodex mange) and it has definitely help.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I think largely the problem Echo is having is from the large amounts of flax and herbs in the THK. Just fed her a meal of it and she's scratching her sides again.

The problem with all these higher end foods is that they have'everything but the kitchen sink' in them. It looks good for us humans reading the label but it'd be much nicer to have SIMPLE foods w/out all the fancy things, especially herbs. Back when I was into herbs a decade ago (eek!) you treat with herbs until the dog starts to itch (about 2 weeks) and then your treatment is gone. With these fancy dry foods, you obviously end up feeding it a lot longer and dogs continue to itch. 

I dunno. 

I really like them on Tuscan Natural Simply Pure (they have a lamb and a chicken/rice) but I can't find it in my area and only 1 online place carries it and they want the minimum order to be 69.00. Geez.

Oh to add the answer to your question about having success with fish based food? Yes, I like them very much for Echo. Her coat shines up, skin is good and she doesn't itch. I've got a bag lined up for her after this dang THK is gone (DH won't let me trash it, after how much I paid for it! Don't blame him!).
And on that note, you pay that much, you kind of expect your dog to do decently on it!  Frowny face.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I really like them on Tuscan Natural Simply Pure (they have a lamb and a chicken/rice) but I can't find it in my area and only 1 online place carries it and they want the minimum order to be 69.00. Geez.


If you have to buy a big bag, divide it up into gallon sized freezer bags and freeze. That's what I do with Maddie's California Natural Salmon and Peas, which can be hard to find sometimes.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you for the continued suggestions! I'd never heard of Nutrisca Grain-Free Salmon & Chickpea and am now weighing that against Wellness CORE Grain-Free Ocean Formula.

Has anyone heard if Dogswell (makers of Nutrisca) has decided to stop sourcing their jerky treats overseas? They are made with Chinese ingredients and were part of the large chicken jerky recall. It surprises me that they will allow Chinese ingredients for their treats, but not their food.

Question -- if Fromm's Adult Gold has 400 calories per cup and Core/Nutrisca have 350 calories per cup, does that mean that my idea of the fact that I'd have to feed them less due to the high protein would be incorrect? Might be an absolutely silly question.

- - - - -

* Notes:

*Wellness CORE GF Ocean*:
Whitefish, Herring Meal, Salmon Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Peas, Potatoes, Dried Ground Potatoes, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Pea Fiber, Tomato Pomace, Natural Fish Flavor, Ground Flaxseed, Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Kale, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Apples, Blueberries, Vitamins [Vitamin E Supplement, Beta-Carotene, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Biotin, Folic Acid], Minerals [Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate], Choline Chloride, Mixed Tocopherols added to preserve freshness, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Rosemary Extract, Green Tea Extract.
_350 calories per cup_
$55.24 per 26lb bag
Plus: PetSmart, store near my mom's house in MN carries it, Amazon Prime shipping available
Note: non-online sellers seem to skyrocket the price of this food

*Nutrisca GF Salmon & Chickpea:*
Salmon, Menhaden Fish Meal, Peas, Chickpeas, Salmon Meal, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Sunflower Oil, Pea Fiber, Flaxseed, Calcium Carbonate, Salmon Oil (a source of DHA), Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Dried Eggs, Natural Flavor, Tomato Pomace, Carrots, Cranberries, Apricots, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Iron Proteinate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Folic Acid, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Proteinate, Biotin, Selenium Yeast, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Rosemary Extract.
_350 calories per cup_
$$61.99 per 28lb bag
Plus: no potatoes, store near my mom's house in MN carries it

For references re: itchies --

*Fromm's Adult Gold:*
Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Brown Rice, Pearled Barley, Oatmeal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Lamb, Potato, Tomato Pomace, Whole Egg, Salmon Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Monocalcium Phosphate, Salt, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.
_408 calories per cup_
$49.99 per 33lb bag


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

And for fun... this is Riggs about half a year ago, excited about the Wellness CORE. He's not the one I am worried about on food, though -- just thought it was cute.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think you should have her allergy tested.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i think you should have her allergy tested.


The only "clinic" within the Des Moines are that does intradermal (skin) allergy testing is at Iowa State university, which is certainly a lot (I'm calling tomorrow to check on the price). There is one clinic that does serum (blood) tests, though, but I've read that intradermal testing has more of an accurate result. They want to charge $270 for the blood tests.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Grey said:


> And for fun... this is Riggs about half a year ago, excited about the Wellness CORE. He's not the one I am worried about on food, though -- just thought it was cute.
> 
> View attachment 10146


Funny! we went to petco yesterday and this is the bag Echo pulled me toward and really, really sniffed it!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

What about Nutriscan? I have no idea on the price though.

Edit: Eeks, it's 280.00.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

OH, also I would skip the Fromm Gold, which has barley and brewer's yeast, which also set 2 of my 4 dogs off with yeast and itches. 
But yes, you would've fed less of the Fromm. 

Sure you can't spring a few bucks more for Fromm Surf N Turf, Beef Frittata, or Salmon Tunalini? 

Otherwise I'd probably try Nutrisca if those where what I had to choose from. The flax makes my 2 sensitive girls itchy as well.

Good luck


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> OH, also I would skip the Fromm Gold, which has barley and brewer's yeast, which also set 2 of my 4 dogs off with yeast and itches.
> But yes, you would've fed less of the Fromm.
> 
> Sure you can't spring a few bucks more for Fromm Surf N Turf, Beef Frittata, or Salmon Tunalini?
> ...


Fromm Adult Gold is what she is currently on -- which I actually thought she was doing well on for awhile, too, despite it being grain-inclusive. I just listed it for reference. 

I've tried the Beef Frittata before -- when we didn't have Riggs. She seemed bothered by the small kibble size. I want to stay away from chicken and duck, since that's what is in Fromm's Adult Gold for the time-being. The mentioned Fromm's 4 Star foods have some form of chicken and/or duck save the Beef Frittata, which I think I may be open to, but as I've never tried a fish diet, I do want to try that first. 

Thank you, though! Your responses have definitely been helpful!

If I'm open to Wellness CORE, I probably should also consider Earthborn Holistics Coastal Catch (7.5% ash) since it also includes potatoes as does CORE:

Herring Meal, Potatoes, Peas, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Pea Protein, Tapioca, Pea Fiber, Dried Egg Product, Sweet Potatoes, Salmon Meal, Whitefish Meal, Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Blueberry Fiber, Cranberry Fiber, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Spinach, Cranberries, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, Taurine, L-Carnitine, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Salt, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Yucca Schidgera Extract, Rosemary Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product.

Sorry for all the conflicting posts! Just trying to make up my mind.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

No need to apologize! Navagating through dog food can be completely confusing and worrisome, when we just want to be able to fill our dog's tummies and have them be happy and healthy!

I totally get your worries


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Yikes -- Iowa State's estimate for skin-based allergy testing is $500 - $600 and that's only environmental, not food.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Holy cow. 

What about something like California Natural grain frees? See if she tolerates any of those super simple ones and go from there?


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

What about a fish based kibble? There is also rabbit, turkey, pork, buffalo and boar (also lamb and beef). Here are a few choices: 

1. Earthborn's Coastal Catch $47.99 for 28lbs.
2. Earthborn's Great Plains Feast $47.99 for 28lbs.
3. Dave's Pet Food's Healthy Pork& Sweet Potato Meal L.I.D. $45.99 for $30lbs.

There is more, just go to chewy.com and filter it to meet your needs (type of food, grain-free, and price--low). A lot of the Earthborn products are $47.99 for 28lbs of food.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Zignature would be another option. They have a turkey, lamb, and trout formula(although the trout is unfortunately backed by salmon). 

The food is grain free and potato free. Single protein in everything but the trout. I would personally try the turkey. Big bag is $52.99 on chewy.com.

The other food I would consider is Nutrisource's Pure Vita Grain Free line...which has options of turkey, salmon, and bison. The turkey formula is $53.99 on Chewy.com. 

Pure Vita is grain free single protein as well. I've been using the Bison formula for the last two days although it's more expensive then the turkey, I am using it because the fiber is very high and I have a sensitive tummy dog, and she's doing really well on it for only two days in. She already is having less gas. 

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you! I decided to give Earthborn's Coastal Catch a try because 1) it is offered easily on Amazon, 2) it has good calcium levels for my large breed, 3) it is in a similar price-point (I was going to try Wellness CORE Ocean, but I'm not convinced it won't jump back up to $71.99 a bag as sold in stores around here), and 4) if it doesn't work well, at least I'll plant a few trees out of it.

I'll try something without potatoes next if needed.

I spent about an hour browsing Earthborn's responses on their Facebook. I like the protein levels in Coastal Catch, too. Because of the ash levels, though, I'm pretty sure that Coastal Catch (7.5%) is the only grain-free kibble I'd feed of Earthborn's line.

I really do think a fish kibble would be a good start. Thanks for the suggestions re: Dave's, as well, but I do want to try another grain-free kibble and the only option with Dave's includes chicken. I love Chewy's search feature, though!

I'm intrigued by Zignature. It's grain-free, but isn't listed as grain-free on Chewy's site. I think that should be in the title because it would bring more customers! It also has a great protein level, too, when most that are limited ingredient do not and is also potato-free. I'm a bit concerned about the company size, though. Do you know anything more about them? I can't find much information.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Grey said:


> Thank you! I decided to give Earthborn's Coastal Catch a try because 1) it is offered easily on Amazon, 2) it has good calcium levels for my large breed, 3) it is in a similar price-point (I was going to try Wellness CORE Ocean, but I'm not convinced it won't jump back up to $71.99 a bag as sold in stores around here), and 4) if it doesn't work well, at least I'll plant a few trees out of it.
> 
> I'll try something without potatoes next if needed.
> 
> ...


I don't know a lot about Zignature as a company to be honest. I have met one of the reps, he was an okay guy. They are owned by Pets Global Inc. Which I can't find a lot of info on, other then that I know they make Fussie Cat(canned cat food that my cats eat). I'll try to find more information about them for you though  I seem to recall the guy saying that the meat was all US sourced or Canadian sourced but I don't know that for a fact. I'll see what i can find out for you 

Good luck with the Earthbornn! That's a good food, and a pretty good company. One of my co workers fed it, unfortunately it didn't work for his dog, it was way too rich and caused tummy problems for his Coonhound. 

I remember though when Taste of the Wild was recalled, we put TOTW customers at the store I work at onto Earthborn because it was fairly close. Good luck!


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

Good luck! There used to be two other great online companies online wag.com and another one that I can't remember the name of right now.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks! I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Grey said:


> Thanks! I'll let everyone know how it goes.


I hope it works! I always hate to see a dog uncomfortable.


----------



## dogg (Aug 21, 2013)

How about Great Life? Take a look Grain and Potato free.
Ingredients
US Buffalo, Tapioca, Yams, Bok Choy, Zucchini, Blueberries, Freeze Dried Buffalo Liver, Freeze Dried Kale Sprouts, Freeze Dried Red Clover Sprouts, Inulin, Enzymes
doctorsfinest.com


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

leaveittoweaver said:


> I don't know a lot about Zignature as a company to be honest. I have met one of the reps, he was an okay guy. They are owned by Pets Global Inc. Which I can't find a lot of info on, other then that I know they make Fussie Cat(canned cat food that my cats eat). I'll try to find more information about them for you though  I seem to recall the guy saying that the meat was all US sourced or Canadian sourced but I don't know that for a fact. I'll see what i can find out for you
> 
> Good luck with the Earthbornn! That's a good food, and a pretty good company. One of my co workers fed it, unfortunately it didn't work for his dog, it was way too rich and caused tummy problems for his Coonhound.
> 
> I remember though when Taste of the Wild was recalled, we put TOTW customers at the store I work at onto Earthborn because it was fairly close. Good luck!


I got some information for you  I emailed the company to ask about their sourcing and see what other companies they owned. This was the response I got:
"Hello Rachel,
Thank you for your email. We do not source from China but we do source from Canada, France and New Zealand for our Zignature products. Fussie Cat and Zignature are our only two brands right now and Zignature is coming out with canned food and Fussie Cat is coming out with dry food and cat litter this year.

Best Regards,

Vanessa Hereford
Pets Global, Inc.
Office: 888-897-7207
Zignature® Your Pet's Signature Dish for Life!
www.fussiecat.com"

So yay. Doesn't look like a huge company and nothing sourced from China!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

How are the itches now? Any better?


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for checking on Zignature - yay!

I just started her on the food last night -- with the weather in the midwest, our package was delayed and I didn't get it until last night. I am transitioning her but, of course, when she started itching last night and this morning, I over-thought everything.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I hope it clears up!


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

NutroGeoff said:


> I hope it clears up!


Jeff -- I just wanted to say thanks for your original post in this thread! I got an e-mail offer for a free 15lb bag of Natural Choice food today. Note: this is available to anyone and on their site right now. While I don't think this includes the 14lb bags of the grain-free line (boo -- it should! I was hoping it did!), I wanted to post a little something here because it made me think of your first post. This is a great option if you donate to locate shelters.

So far, it seems okay. They are excited to eat their food -- they really like the flavor, which I was a bit worried about because I read that some dogs didn't like the flavor of the Coastal Catch. Also, can I just say that I LOVE the Earthborn Holistic bags? Why isn't every single kibble bag like this? The sliding closer is so great -- particularly because I'm not ready to pour it into a bin yet until I know for sure it's going to work decently (probably 2-3 more bags to see). She is still itching, but I haven't noticed it as much and, really, I can't expect immediate turn-around. I also gave her a bath yesterday, so it will be good to track her progress.

I'm thinking 2-3 bags will really show me if it worked or not...

I attached a goofy picture of her. You can see where she's itching underneath her arms and her chest hair is a little thin. It looks weird, because it almost looks like a growth -- but that's just her bone sticking out in her position. She's a petite thing.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Grey said:


> Jeff -- I just wanted to say thanks for your original post in this thread! I got an e-mail offer for a free 15lb bag of Natural Choice food today. Note: this is available to anyone and on their site right now. While I don't think this includes the 14lb bags of the grain-free line (boo -- it should! I was hoping it did!), I wanted to post a little something here because it made me think of your first post. This is a great option if you donate to locate shelters.
> 
> So far, it seems okay. They are excited to eat their food -- they really like the flavor, which I was a bit worried about because I read that some dogs didn't like the flavor of the Coastal Catch. Also, can I just say that I LOVE the Earthborn Holistic bags? Why isn't every single kibble bag like this? The sliding closer is so great -- particularly because I'm not ready to pour it into a bin yet until I know for sure it's going to work decently (probably 2-3 more bags to see). She is still itching, but I haven't noticed it as much and, really, I can't expect immediate turn-around. I also gave her a bath yesterday, so it will be good to track her progress.
> 
> ...


Yeah that promotion is a great thing. I know a lot of people have been taking advantage of that. And I am glad that your dog's seem to be doing better so far!


----------



## Corvus Laeus (Jan 15, 2014)

I know I'm late here and haven't checked the rest of the thread. I've heard Acana Pacifica is a good switch to any food allergies/itching associated with other brands and recipes. My 4 month GSD has some minor itching on his hindquarters. Not positive if it's an allergy or the dry season. I plan to switch him to RAW though.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i have one dog allergic or intolerant to almost everything.
i have now tried ziwi peak venison, as it only has venison and stuff from that animal.
gf did nothing different for her as she is allergic (or intolerant ) to chicken, duck, beef (cause itchiness and baldness on the back of her front legs), fish and the list goes on and on.
novel protein, no grains, no added anything. we're doing rabbit right now, and if i could find some kibble with nothing in it , i would continue. but i may be going to hare today for llama, goat, rabbit, bison, venison…..pity because my husband is a butcher in a prime shop.

in other words, it can be the protein itself that the dog has issues with.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks again for your suggestions!

She's still itching sometimes, but I do feel like it has subsided. She's no longer waking me up in the middle of the night. I'll keep checking in on her but, yes, I've decided to stay with Earthborn Holistic Coastal Catch for at least the next 2-3 bags. As I've mentioned, I'll only feed this flavor due to the protein but also because I don't want to risk the higher ash contents in the other flavors.

What has been helpful during this time is to realize that, while Riggs has done just fine on Fromm's Adult Gold (he doesn't appear to have any skin allergies -- even environmental), it will actually be cheaper for me to switch him to a different food, as well. From the beginning, I wanted to put them on the same food to cut down on costs -- I figured it would be easier to do with the same food. However, in crunching some numbers last night, assuming that Quinn takes just over a month to finish off a 28lb bag of Earthborn ($48) herself (could be longer), I'd save around $20 every 2-3 months by purchasing Dr. Tim's Pursuit in the 44lb bag ($66) for Riggs instead of keeping him on Fromm's Adult Gold or Earthborn. He would finish a 44lb bag of Pursuit in 58 days (could be longer -- Pursuit is higher protein and fat content than what he's been having, so he could likely be fed less). It's kind of a refreshing thought, too, since Pursuit is a "better" food than Fromm's Adult Gold. Should he start to gain too much weight on Pursuit, I could always switch to the larger bag of Kinesis for even more cost savings (by $6 a bag). I did exchange notes with Dr. Tim yesterday, though, on which formula would be best to try first -- I really like his prompt responses. Pursuit (and Kinesis) are pretty neutral with ingredients, so it should be an easy transition.

I just found that a little interesting to share.  I had the wrong idea in mind. It's good to rethink things sometimes, particularly if cost is a large factor to you (which, unfortunately, it is for me) but you'd still like to feed your dogs quality food.

Hope this makes sense!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Call me strange, but I don't like to feed from the same bag for more than a month-preferably less. I worry about the oils going rancid, or the kibble going stale. And, yes, I keep the kibble in its original bag, clipped shut inside of an airtight dog food container. I do order larger bags, but I divide the kibble into gallon-sized freezer bags and freeze it until needed. I think you can also buy 2 gallon freezer bags since you have a larger dog?

Grey, I hope your dog improves on the Earthborn Coastal Catch; if not, I'd try a potato-free kibble.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Glad the itching is better. Recently even the humans got wicked itchy. I know I was eating safe foods (wheat and corn can make me itchy, among other things) so I got out the humidifiers and put one on each level. Human itching much improved, as well as dog, however Echo still very badly wants to itch the spot behind her shoulder/ribs on her right side. She's got her fleece coat on to keep her from scratching it, as she tore up her skin from the itching that started when I fed her THK.

Poor thing She's had some medicated baths and creams and they don't seem to help much. Waiting another week to see if it subsides and then it's off to the vet for pred, probably. <sigh>


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Quinn itches in her armpits! I have started running humidifiers in the living space and our bedroom (we have an open concept floor-plan). It does seem to have helped both me and her. I know you mentioned having sensitive skin in another thread – I have the same and have been using an olive oil soap bar by a placed called Black Kettle Soap Company on Etsy for years. Just in case you were looking for a new one or something. I don’t know the seller personally, but I’ve had success with that.

Thank you! I have an air-tight upright container that I store their food in. Currently, Earthborn is being stored in the bag (it has a great sliding seal), but I plan to buy another upright container this weekend. I’ve thought about throwing part of the bag of the Pursuit in the freezer to keep it more fresh until it is needed, too, and then just setting the bag out to thaw (is this part even necessary?) before refilling it.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Glad to hear that things are going a little better for your dog. That's aways good. Hope it stays that way!


----------



## ChicagoDog (Jul 18, 2013)

Have you ever tried Nature's Logic? No potatoes, no peas. I switched it it after trying other brands that contained potatoes, my dog would itch and get red paws.


----------



## Barrie BC (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello! We went through this in the Fall with our 9.5 yr old Black Lab...maddening! She is not treated for fleas/ticks & has not had fleas in years, so it was not that. We feed her Acana dry food w/Natural Balance Lamb roll pieces cut up. She was getting an Omega 3 capsule (flaxseed oil) and a Probiotic every day. We read about Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil and got a bottle & squirt some in her AM food daily and within 1 week the itching diminished and then stopped. Check it out: www.onlynaturalpet.com/salmonoil distributed by Only Natural Pet Store in Boulder CO. My husband & I are tempted to use it too , since it is human grade. GOOD LUCK...it is stressful for your baby and you!! Keep trying, you are doing great for your baby!!


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

It's definitely still happening. The more I research, the more I think it could be a yeast issue. It's really just under her armpits and they are warm and moist.

*Steps I'm going to take next:*
1. Eliminate potatoes -- which Georgiapeach suggested. I'll try that soon -- likely Dogswell Nutrisca - Salmon and Chickpea (4% ash).
2. Purchase a good anti-fungal shampoo.
3. Try a natural anti-fungal rinse during the summer months. Gallon of water + a cup of vinegar after shampooing and rub it into her coat and skin -- focusing on the areas that tend to grow yeast (armpits, feet, groin area, and around the tail -- all areas she has itched in the past! -- and her skin has been "inflamed scalp, greasy or waxy skin, red skin rashes and scaly skin similar to dandruff" in reference to anti-fungal shampoo descriptions that I'm reading). Towel dry without rinsing.
4. Add unflavored yogurt to her kibble.

Any recommendations on an anti-fungal shampoo? 

I've recently put Riggs on Pursuit by Dr. Tim's (mentioned above). This is potato-free. I'm somewhat intrigued to try it, despite it being grain-inclusive. Sorry to go back and forth on this, but I'm wondering if it's a protein issue at all at this point. Do you think there would be any harm in trying the above and Pursuit? Pursuit is wheat, corn, and soy free. The nice thing about trying it is that I have a 44lb bag already. 

A great article that I enjoyed:
Eating These Foods Can Cause Dog Yeast Infection

Grain and Potato-free dog foods:
Topic: Grain and White Potato Free Dog Foods


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

leaveittoweaver said:


> Zignature would be another option. They have a turkey, lamb, and trout formula(although the trout is unfortunately backed by salmon).
> 
> The food is grain free and potato free. Single protein in everything but the trout. I would personally try the turkey. Big bag is $52.99 on chewy.com.
> 
> ...


Second comment on this -- I am now also intrigued by Nutrisource's Seafood Grain-free line, which has more protein than the Pure Vita line. Just wanted to say thanks for this. Since the fish didn't make it any worse, might give this a whirl because it's potato-free (Pure Vita has sweet potatoes). Edit - yikes, it looks like Seafood Select has nearly a 12% ash content. I've emailed them to inquire to make sure that is correct.

Going to start with buying a shampoo and bathing her a few times within the next week -- see if that helps. I'd hate to immediately waste all of the Earthborn food... it is better, but it's still happening.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear she's still itchy. Echo was doing better and now today I've seen her frantically itch the same spot on her side behind her shoulder blades up on her ribs.  The hair is still very short there and the skin is dry and flakey. No red anywhere (yet) so I'm going to have to get her coat out again so she doesn't cause a real problem again. And dremel nails once more.

Starting to think it's not entirely a food issue. 
Humidifier is up and running, too.

I don't mind some itching, this frantic, chronic itching though drives me batty. lol


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Sorry to hear she's still itchy. Echo was doing better and now today I've seen her frantically itch the same spot on her side behind her shoulder blades up on her ribs.  The hair is still very short there and the skin is dry and flakey. No red anywhere (yet) so I'm going to have to get her coat out again so she doesn't cause a real problem again. And dremel nails once more.
> 
> Starting to think it's not entirely a food issue.
> Humidifier is up and running, too.
> ...


You should really read the article above, with the companion video. I quite liked it and liked that it made sense in a common way that focused on natural remedies and didn't push any specific product.  Sorry to hear you still have a few itches, too!

I'm going to call my local store and check on Nutrisca Chickpea and Salmon this morning. I may swing by and pick up a bag. I know Quinn likes the taste of fish just fine, so we should be fine with the taste -- no concerns there. I'm going to let Riggs finish out the Earthborn Holistic bag (thank goodness he is so good with all different kinds of food!) and freeze part of the Pursuit to keep it fresh.

I also picked up this shampoo due to the great reviews on Amazon... thought it would be a good choice for anti-fungal:
Amazon.com: SynergyLabs VF Clinical Care Antiparasitic, Antiseborrheic Medicated Shampoo, 17oz: Pet Supplies


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

You might have better luck treating the areas topically so that they heal. Skin can easily develop secondary infections and make the problem much worse.

I don't think your problems are diet related. It has become very fashionable to blame everything on diet or even certain ingredients. There is no scientific back-up to all this information that is posted on the internet.

You need to treat the area so that it heals. You will never prevent the skin from harboring pathogens whether they are yeast or bacteria. When the skin is irritated you get into a spiral of pathogens infecting the area.

You might also talk to your vet about OTC allergy medications like Zyrtec. They are safe and can be effective.

I think once you get the topical aspect under control, you will see healing.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

FarminaND said:


> You might have better luck treating the areas topically so that they heal. Skin can easily develop secondary infections and make the problem much worse.
> 
> I don't think your problems are diet related. It has become very fashionable to blame everything on diet or even certain ingredients. There is no scientific back-up to all this information that is posted on the internet.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I started with yogurt in her food this morning, which is good at helping with yeast and nutritious to add anyway, but I am waiting on the above shampoo to arrive -- which should be Saturday. I also picked up a gallon of vinegar last night and plan to mix it with water and then towel-dry as a rinse after each bath (just using a cleaned out milk jug). I also have some hot-spot spray that I plan to use between bathing. I am very much looking into the anti-fungal aspect of this now. I stupidly thought that using oatmeal shampoo was best, but after research -- it is definitely not.

During the summer months, I am going to regularly rinse off her paws. I will say that she used to itch the hair off behind her ears -- since I started using Cloud Nine Herbal Ear Wash from HALO, hair has started to grow back. I don't know why I didn't make the connection. I try to really research everything for them, but I guess sometimes you definitely come to the wrong conclusion. I know I've went back and forth on these issues, but I guess it's good that I'm overly-worrying... just didn't come to the right (and simple!) outcome. 

I was too quick to immediately jump to food. I will be finishing out the bags of food that I have before immediately going and buying something that's potato-free. We'll try baths and sprays during this time and, if it subsides, I know we don't have an issue. She has at least 1.5 months left on this bag of food. If it is still an issue at all, I will likely try a potato-free food just for peace of mind, while continuing the topical care.

I didn't know about Zyrtec. Thanks very much for pointing that out. I will speak to my vet, definitely. They never mentioned Zyrtec -- just Benadryl (which did nothing) and then immediately put her on a steroid. I've recently switched vets, so I will bring this up with them.

Also: she hates baths. Hates them. She shakes like a leaf. I told my boyfriend that we will bathe her twice a week and we'll take turns -- so I'm not the mean cop every single time. 

P.S. Good luck with your Chewy.com/etc release in the next few weeks, FarminaND! Looking forward to seeing your brand grow. It looks great. Appreciate your response!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

FarminaND said:


> You might have better luck treating the areas topically so that they heal. Skin can easily develop secondary infections and make the problem much worse.
> 
> I don't think your problems are diet related. It has become very fashionable to blame everything on diet or even certain ingredients. There is no scientific back-up to all this information that is posted on the internet.
> 
> ...


My dog most definitely is sensitive to some ingredients in various kibbles, no matter what the "scientific evidence" shows. My vet was amazed to see Maddie's reaction to ONE Salmon puff chewable for dogs that I gave her (found them on sale at a health food store) in place of her usual fish oil capsule. Her ears turned bright red within an hour, and she began to scratch her ears and chew her feet. My vet saw the reaction with her own eyes and couldn't believe it. It finally dawned on me to look at the ingredients on the bottle, and sure enough, they have both sweet potato and potato flakes in them as binders. Doh....she always reacts to potatoes of any kind, as well as poultry, eggs, grains of any kind, and alfalfa. Yes, she also has an environmental allergy to grass, especially the Bermuda grass in my yard. By eliminating her food allergens, and giving her foot baths using organic apple cider vinegar mixed with water during grass growing season, she is generally comfortable and itch free. Every dog is different.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

An interesting comparison --

Nutrisca does offer a frequent buyer program at the only local store that carries it. Buy 10, get one free -- which is a great promotion because most foods are buy 12 or 13. Good for them! However, the cost is $67 for the 28lb bag (not including tax) at the local store. On Chewy.com, it's $62.

So, even if I buy 10 locally, without tax there's a $50 difference -- with tax, which let's say $2 at most, I'm not actually benefiting.

10 bags at $62 (Chewy.com) = $620
10 bags at $69 (including tax of $2 at most, local store) = $690 | Benefit: 11th bag is free
*$70 difference
*
This makes Chewy.com a "better" option, since the store is 20 minutes out of my way. Dang! Thought it was great to note Nutrisca's frequent buyer program, though, for reference for others.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Georgiapeach said:


> By eliminating her food allergens, and giving her foot baths using organic apple cider vinegar mixed with water during grass growing season, she is generally comfortable and itch free.


Can I ask how much you use of water/apple cider vinegar and how often?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

As far as shampoo, try Micro-Tek by Eqyss. I order from amazon. It literally saved our springer's life when he was fighting AIHA and also had severe skin infections. Use full strength while you're having skin issues and rinse rinse rinse. When used for regular maintenance you can dilute it ( I do about 4:1). Our dogs have amazing coats and it's the only shampoo I use.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

fromm gf, and i order from mr chewy, and rotate flavors.
earthborn has too high an ash, unless you are rotating then i don't think it would be a big deal.
wellness core gf fish, is also something i've used. not bad. but vangie is a special one and i have to now rotate novel protein food , and try and find something other than ziwi peak, that has nothing other than green lipped mussel in it. yeah , not easy and hare today is looking better and better.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello....I also have a dog (one of my Cavaliers) that itches her sides/armpits. She will lick her forearms, scoot and have anal gland problems, have eye tearing/staining and also a rumbly stomach at times. I finally switched her off of all poultry. Grains don't seem to bother her, so I finally put her, actually all of my dogs, on Annamaet Option. Things are going well. I may try the grain free Aqualuk and Manitok at a later date, but right now the Option is what we're using. They like it and it seems to be a moderately priced food, as well.


----------



## K9love (Dec 24, 2012)

*How often do you bathe that pup?*



Grey said:


> Can I ask how much you use of water/apple cider vinegar and how often?


Grey, sounds like your pup(s) are in loving hands. Hope you find a solution to all that itching.

BTW, how often do you bathe that pup?


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the new suggestions! I love Chewy.com.



K9love said:


> Grey, sounds like your pup(s) are in loving hands. Hope you find a solution to all that itching.
> 
> BTW, how often do you bathe that pup?


Thanks! My boyfriend thinks I worry too much -- and I probably do. I do not bathe her more than once a month. That will change, though, starting tomorrow when her new shampoo comes. We will try twice a week with the anti-fungal shampoo for 3-4 weeks... and hopefully see a large improvement.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Grey said:


> Can I ask how much you use of water/apple cider vinegar and how often?


I mix 1/2 and 1/2 of each. Straight vinegar can really sting if it's really inflamed. Depending on how severe the allergy is, a soak and dry for a minute or two/foot may be necessary each time the dog goes outside. Check between the paw pads for irritation/redness to ascertain the severity. Also, don't leave the do outside too long. If he/she lays down/rolls, then the problem spreads to other areas of the body. You might also want to bathe the dog weekly with a mild dog shampoo (oatmeal free if the dog is allergic to grains, btw). I keep a Tupperware-like container with enough mixture in it to immerse the paws (my dog is small so I can put two feet in at once; you could use two containers at once to get both front/back feet). I use the mixture a few days before replacing it, keeping it tightly covered between uses. Luckily, vinegar is cheap. Here's a link (see soak #2): Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer : NATURAL REMEDIES FOR DOGS, CATS WITH SORE, IRRITATED PAWS, SKIN. Betadine/water is another foot soak that's possible to help. Here's a link from Dr. Karen Becker, a holistic vet: Clean Your Dog's Paw to Reduce Her Paw Licking Tendencies. She uses a big tub, but then you have to make a new soak each time. I'm too cheap for that...


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Georgiapeach said:


> I mix 1/2 and 1/2 of each. Straight vinegar can really sting if it's really inflamed. Depending on how severe the allergy is, a soak and dry for a minute or two/foot may be necessary each time the dog goes outside. Check between the paw pads for irritation/redness to ascertain the severity. Also, don't leave the do outside too long. If he/she lays down/rolls, then the problem spreads to other areas of the body. You might also want to bathe the dog weekly with a mild dog shampoo (oatmeal free if the dog is allergic to grains, btw). I keep a Tupperware-like container with enough mixture in it to immerse the paws (my dog is small so I can put two feet in at once; you could use two containers at once to get both front/back feet). I use the mixture a few days before replacing it, keeping it tightly covered between uses. Luckily, vinegar is cheap. Here's a link (see soak #2): Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer : NATURAL REMEDIES FOR DOGS, CATS WITH SORE, IRRITATED PAWS, SKIN. Betadine/water is another foot soak that's possible to help. Here's a link from Dr. Karen Becker, a holistic vet: Clean Your Dog's Paw to Reduce Her Paw Licking Tendencies. She uses a big tub, but then you have to make a new soak each time. I'm too cheap for that...


Thank you! This is precisely what I was looking for -- I wanted to know if 1) I could reuse the solution and 2) I could use a smaller bit than a "gallon" re: the rinse I read about. Very, very helpful. I also have some leftover peppermint essential oil that I used for foot scrub gifts over the holidays -- love that I can try that in an all-body soak, too. I love the videos by Dr. Becker -- her original article that I posted a few posts back was really insightful for me. I like her promotion of natural products.

She does love to roll in the grass. We should be receiving her anti-fungal shampoo tonight. I'm starting off with that and then will find a milder shampoo for long-term, once I get this under control. I was using an oatmeal shampoo before, which probably made things worse -- thought I was doing the "right" thing. Will look for a natural tea tree oil shampoo.

P.S. I am also cheap.


----------



## K9love (Dec 24, 2012)

Grey said:


> Thanks for the new suggestions! I love Chewy.com.
> 
> 
> Thanks! My boyfriend thinks I worry too much -- and I probably do. I do not bathe her more than once a month. That will change, though, starting tomorrow when her new shampoo comes. We will try twice a week with the anti-fungal shampoo for 3-4 weeks... and hopefully see a large improvement.


My recommendation would be to NOT bathe the pup for 90 days or longer, give that pup a chance to get back to "default" settings. We've seen owners who bathe the dog so much they take away the natural oil the skin produces. 

What would it hurt to try that? Maybe you have? 

When you listen to advice, consider the source and if there is self gain attached to the advice they give you. Use you own judgement from there.

Further advice, short term, is to put a t-shirt on that pup if it will cover some of the scratch spots. The shirt may minimize the trauma from the scratching, and maybe give the itchy spots a chance to mend.

Good luck.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Just an update -- we're half a year from my original post. Nothing seemed to be working, despite my thinking Nutrisca Salmon and Chickpea "cured" everything for awhile. After a break-out again roughly a month ago, I caved and had her allergy tested. This was completed by HESKA Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratories by our vet. It was a serum (blood) test as opposed to a skin test. Were we to have asked for a skin test, we would have had to go to Iowa State for twice as much. Since this post, we have also switched vets -- my original vet only referred me to Iowa State. My current vet (whom I enjoy so much more -- very personable staff!) was able to send the blood out to HESKA. For $400, I had her tested for both environmental AND food (food was about $75 more). They hadn't sent out for a food test in a long time -- only environmental, but they did some research to check on HESKA's availability with testing due to my mentioning food. They also tested her for yeast (skin test), which she didn't have any.

So, long story short, while everyone was so very helpful, I was wrong! After finally caving, we've discovered that she has zero food allergies, minor elm/birch allergies, and an extreme reaction (very top of the scale of their test) to dust-mites!  Aaaagh! I'll now start vacuuming even more often and have ordered dust mite pillow protectors and a mattress protector from Amazon. It's likely that she will need to be on allergy shots for a while (or forever) -- but anything that will help her feel more comfortable that isn't detrimental to her health. She looks absolutely horrible lately. Poor thing!

Anyway, just wanted to provide an update -- and also the laboratory name in case anyone else wants to try them out... we had the results within 7 days and an official print-out from them provided by my vet. They were very thorough.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! Well it's good to know what it is that is actually causing the issues now. Now you just have to try to avoid those things there... could be easier said than done.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

After having the same problem with Macy, my holistic vet prescribed her apoquel it is a miracle drug, with in 2 days no more itching at all, and we have tried everything before, its hard to get and not cheap but well worth the cost


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Rvent said:


> After having the same problem with Macy, my holistic vet prescribed her apoquel it is a miracle drug, with in 2 days no more itching at all, and we have tried everything before, its hard to get and not cheap but well worth the cost


I think this is the same drug my vet mentioned! She said it was recently approved (which Google confirms) and that the only place you can currently get it is at Iowa State due to demand (also confirmed by Google). She was actually telling me that, if I'd prefer to go to Iowa State and have skin tests just to get access to this approach, it would be an option -- but that they hope to be able to get it when available, so it could be a future option. I chose the approach I did because I couldn't afford the skin testing plus the exam fee at Iowa State, plus I'd seen firsthand what the allergy shots can do while growing up with Raven. Let's just say that Quinn has already been a bundle of "joy" to my checkbook.  This makes me feel even better about my new vet choice. I may very well try it in the future! Thank you for mentioning! I couldn't remember the name.

And thanks Jeff!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Grey said:


> I think this is the same drug my vet mentioned! She said it was recently approved (which Google confirms) and that the only place you can currently get it is at Iowa State due to demand (also confirmed by Google). She was actually telling me that, if I'd prefer to go to Iowa State and have skin tests just to get access to this approach, it would be an option -- but that they hope to be able to get it when available, so it could be a future option. I chose the approach I did because I couldn't afford the skin testing plus the exam fee at Iowa State, plus I'd seen firsthand what the allergy shots can do while growing up with Raven. Let's just say that Quinn has already been a bundle of "joy" to my checkbook.  This makes me feel even better about my new vet choice. I may very well try it in the future! Thank you for mentioning! I couldn't remember the name.
> 
> And thanks Jeff!


Yes it is the one just recently approved, at some point it will also be available online, I can't remember the name of the online pet pharmacy though.. the best part is there are no ill side effects, or drug interactions.. it really has been a god send for Macy good luck


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow, I'll have to keep that one in mind too. I know a lot of the pet parents I talk to have dogs with severe environmental allergies.


----------

